# Large Size Carvable Foam Pumpkins



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

We found a bunch of pumpkins at a garage sale. We got ten of them for ten dollars in various shapes and sizes but all suitable jack-o-lantern size. I realize that's the kind of thing one stumbles upon and can't count as a go to option, but if you enjoy visiting garage sales or second hand stuff, watching Craigslist and checking local listings for garage sales might be one option. People generally get rid of stuff early on in summer which would work with your time frame. The pumpkins we got were rather thin shelled generic hobby store pumpkins. They weren't the thickness or quality of Funkins, and they collapsed over a few years from their own weight wherever we cut away too much pumpkin to make the face of the jack-o-lantern. That's okay with us as this year, we're turning them into rotting pumpkins and the look of them falling apart has already begun.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry @The Skeleton Crew, can't help with your request. Just wanted to comment... I'm just takin' a stab here, but I'm sensing TSC is looking for a more reliable source for his pumpkins, not a shot in the dark that he might find a treasure trove of pumpkins in a garage sale like you were lucky enough to find. I think it's great to find gems like this in unexpected places, but when you're on a mission, it's not very fruitful to look in unexpected places.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Last year to get a large size for a project I bought a Funkin directly from their website. They come in all shapes and sizes, but are pretty expensive.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this stuff is the Holy Grail of things we all want in, like, April or May, but sadly in all the years I've been here the closest anyone comes is ordering Funkins off their site but as stated previously, they're expensive & most stores don't put the others out until too late for many.

My only suggestion (outside of making them yourself) is seeing if Micahels (or the hobby store of your choosing) could order them for you.


----------



## Reynard (Jun 27, 2020)

This is a perennial 'want to have' thing. I'm wondering if making a set of molds for GreatStuff or other expanding foam is the way to go.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Reynard said:


> This is a perennial 'want to have' thing. I'm wondering if making a set of molds for GreatStuff or other expanding foam is the way to go.


That's exactly what we're going to attempt to do in the next few weeks. I've made silicone molds for skulls so a pumpkin should be a piece of cake.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

i think shipping and storage of these has become too big of an issue for places to stock like they use to and why they are nearly impossible to find let alone at a decent price If you need more than one.

I always picked mine up at Joann’s (true Funkin) and Michael‘s. They carried their own Ashland line. Hobby Lobby which does stock fall early (ie foam carving pumpkins) use to carry Funkins but when I was in there a year or two ago they carried something else, and no really big ones. I did make out at Hobby Lobby with some of their Funkins on clearance one year and the store manager was so anxious not to store them that he offered me a buy two get one free or maybe it was a buy one get two free offer from what was left on their shelves (which was still quite a few in various sizes and shapes). I left with an overflowing filled shopping cart of them and now given how hard they are to come by boy am happy I did. Think this was right before Thanksgiving and I really only wanted to use them for Halloween so almost passed on the offer. Also nabbed 5 large Funkins one year from Joann’s during a clearance sale I somehow managed to time for a change. Probably saw someone here mention the sale. I had to order them and have them shipped and shipping was free or super reasonable. So they really wanted to get rid of them as the largest pumpkins came in very large boxes. Had to be a loss for them. I can say I do understand the storage issue the stores have as it’s now my problem at home!

I’ll try to stop by Hobby Lobby later in the week to see if they are stocking the carvable pumpkins again and let you know. Other than Joann’s and Michaels and of course Funkins online store I have no other suggestions. Probably all come from China shipped on a boat and simply doesn’t pay to transport them now. Covid factory shutdowns also impacted production of things so this could be a very scarce item this year. Hard to imagine Halloween with these carvable pumpkins. Might bring back real pumpkins for carving for many families.


----------



## badgermushroom (Sep 28, 2016)

Reynard said:


> This is a perennial 'want to have' thing. I'm wondering if making a set of molds for GreatStuff or other expanding foam is the way to go.


That’s a great idea. I only needed 20-30 of them last year but found Joann’s and Michaels’s ran out of them very quickly or didn’t have many in stock to start with. I had to go to 3-4 stores to get all I needed…not sure if that’s typical or varies by region. I plan to increase my pumpkin display and making my own would be wonderful.


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

The Joker said:


> Sorry @The Skeleton Crew, can't help with your request. Just wanted to comment... I'm just takin' a stab here, but I'm sensing TSC is looking for a more reliable source for his pumpkins, not a shot in the dark that he might find a treasure trove of pumpkins in a garage sale like you were lucky enough to find. I think it's great to find gems like this in unexpected places, but when you're on a mission, it's not very fruitful to look in unexpected places.


I totally agree with you about the shot in the dark option, but I also think that when people are searching for something, they might overlook ideas that aren't the normal "go to the store and buy it." The reason I brought up the atypical option of watching garage sales is that it has been our one and only source for pumpkins, and in the last year we've purchased 32 of them in varying conditions, but all usable for our needs with a new mausoleum for the O'Lantern family. We have five never carved mid-size to large Funkins that were less than three bucks apiece. And we're not die-hard garage sale people. We did an afternoon drive around twice last year, and found over half the pumpkins we now own.

Our budget makes even the pumpkins at JoAnne's Fabrics at 75% off seem spendy, so we definitely aren't considering the normal options. I figured everyone would cover the bases on the traditional avenues, and they have. But that said, takin' a stab in the dark sometimes pays off.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

I made the rounds to Hobby Lobby, JoAnns and Michaels. The shelves are still pretty bare. Hobby Lobby had some 11" pumpkins which are a just a bit to small and really overpriced $34.99 considering they discontinued their 40% coupons.










I've considered making mache pumpkins from scratch but I'm afraid they will be far to heavy for my application; so I decided to try experimenting with a mache / foam hybrid. If successful I can make any size and shape, it will be light weight and durable, and most important cheap.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think Stiltbeast Studios 2 methods of making them are the way to go. I have done with great stuff foam (though I know you don't want this method) But you can make some pretty huge ones, and dont have to make so many or buy more because these big props will take up most of the space.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

There's also using the Haunted Overload method and use a big exercise ball and use great stuff again or if you want create some weird gourds, I used large plastic easter eggs and heat gunned plastic bags onto them, added facial details with foam.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

matrixmom said:


> I think Stiltbeast Studios 2 methods of making them are the way to go. I have done with great stuff foam (though I know you don't want this method) But you can make some pretty huge ones, and dont have to make so many or buy more because these big props will take up most of the space.
> View attachment 745793
> View attachment 745794


This is similar to what I was thinking about. I'm working on two prototypes:
1. Use two hollow half balls as base, glue together, cover with spray foam, carve and paint. 
2. Trash bag method - Use a filled trash bag, tie with string for groves, cover with thin layer of mache and spray foam, then carve and paint. I'm leaning towards this method since I have full control over the size and shape of the pumpkin and I can make a lot of them quickly and cheaply.

I want to use them for pumpkin scarecrows so they will need to be light and have the correct size / proportion.


----------



## Timmn32884 (May 30, 2021)

Stiltbeast (@Allen H )'s method is great. I made about 6 (ranging from ~18" to ~28") using his tutorial. Each pumpkin took me about 3 to 8 hours to complete (not including waiting time for curing, drying, etc), but I went very slow because I'm new to casual prop making.

I also added 120v lamp sockets and orange/green led flicker flame light bulbs. I'll post some pics below. 

A word of caution though. My pumpkins slowly "sank" after completion. I probably didn't have the walls thick enough though. I had to open the mouth on one of them, but the others I just left. 










For scale, those square foundations are 2' x 2'.
Also, hopefully it's obvious which are the foam ones I made (vs painting store bought blow molds).


----------



## CarterTarterSauce (Aug 2, 2017)

Timmn32884 said:


> Stiltbeast (@Allen H )'s method is great. I made about 6 (ranging from ~18" to ~28") using his tutorial. Each pumpkin took me about 3 to 8 hours to complete (not including waiting time for curing, drying, etc), but I went very slow because I'm new to casual prop making.
> 
> I also added 120v lamp sockets and orange/green led flicker flame light bulbs. I'll post some pics below.
> 
> ...


These are great! I like the whole scene❤


----------



## Timmn32884 (May 30, 2021)

Thank you! Can't wait to finally get them outside.

Edit: I have no idea how this quote feature works..


----------



## GrinningReaper (Aug 28, 2019)

If you opt to go the mache route to create your pumpkins, here are a couple of other creators you might want to look at. They do great and inventive work.

Stolloween. Crazy, often copied, and just plain fun. How To: Pumpkins – STOLLOWEEN

Unhinged Productions. His goal is to make something from nothing, and his somethings are pretty impressive. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvTDpqcWtu09_s4F2nsRsgg

Here's a video showing one of his larger pumpkins (this is a sped up version of a four part series on how to actually make it:


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Try Facebook Marketplace. I have 4 on there for sale so I know there are some out there ha ha. Most people have no clue what they are which may have discouraged stores from carrying them because they are pricey. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Spadam83 (Jul 4, 2021)

used the stiltbeast method. Only switched the fabric for painters protection cloth. It’s very fine and slightly porous. It soaks up and bonds with the great stuff so I just left it on.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments. The prop(s) I'm building require a lot more detail. What I'm thinking about is more like Grimwood Hollows Imp pumpkins:










These are solid foam cast's from a clay sculpture. I don't have the equipment to do molds and casts so I'm thinking that I can create something similar using spray foam and mache clay. These are small about 10-12", I need something about twice this size. I'm experimenting with a modified version of Stiltbeast's beach ball method, however my process involves a lot more sculpting and refinement.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

matrixmom said:


> I think Stiltbeast Studios 2 methods of making them are the way to go. I have done with great stuff foam (though I know you don't want this method) But you can make some pretty huge ones, and dont have to make so many or buy more because these big props will take up most of the space.


I've also used the Stiltbeast method. Unfortunately you stated you did NOT want to make them from scratch.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Therewolf said:


> I've also used the Stiltbeast method. Unfortunately you stated you did NOT want to make them from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would prefer not making them from scratch but I can't seem to find a reliable supplier for the sizes I need. I'm going to try this method, with a lot of refinement, but if I can't the detail I want then I will just try sculpting it from mache clay.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't have this figured out and I have no idea how it will turn out but ... this may be a solution. They aren't massive, I think 16" diameter is reasonable, to get thicker you would need more layers. 1 can of Loctite does 1 layer. An extra layer would probably be 2 additional cans (now we are up to $18 in Loctite). But maybe there is something you can leverage here.









Static: - Build journey ... Loctite foam pumpkins


I always mean to write tutorials, since I have learned from so many here. But I get busy, distracted, or convince myself the project doesn't justify a tutorial. So instead ... build log. Goal: create many medium to large pumpkins for Demonic Pumpkin Patch this year. Budget: as little as...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Engineerchic said:


> I don't have this figured out and I have no idea how it will turn out but ... this may be a solution. They aren't massive, I think 16" diameter is reasonable, to get thicker you would need more layers. 1 can of Loctite does 1 layer. An extra layer would probably be 2 additional cans (now we are up to $18 in Loctite). But maybe there is something you can leverage here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using a 14" diameter beach ball to produce a pumpkin around 16" in diameter. I think I came up with a method that will allow more detail and use less spray foam.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

That’s a great how to, I hadn’t seen that one. I’ve also watched tons of Stiltbeast’s videos, the man is one fantastic idea after another. 
Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how the Great Stuff/Loctite pumpkins hold up over time? I used Great Stuff for the tops of my Portal to the Underworld caves (bottomless pits but a cave) but it only goes out on Halloween so no real data on weather/longevity.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

The Skeleton Crew said:


> I would prefer not making them from scratch but I can't seem to find a reliable supplier for the sizes I need. I'm going to try this method, with a lot of refinement, but if I can't the detail I want then I will just try sculpting it from mache clay.


I used Rope, not tape to get the pumpkin sectioning. I ended up pulling the interior fabric and beachball out of mine when carving it. The outside fabric is reusable. this is the time of year to find cheap beach balls.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Daphne said:


> That’s a great how to, I hadn’t seen that one. I’ve also watched tons of Stiltbeast’s videos, the man is one fantastic idea after another.
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know how the Great Stuff/Loctite pumpkins hold up over time? I used Great Stuff for the tops of my Portal to the Underworld caves (bottomless pits but a cave) but it only goes out on Halloween so no real data on weather/longevity.


Mine is now 4 years old and holding up pretty well. It is on top of a 10' outdoor prop, has fallen over several times. It spends the entire month of October outside. The foam may break on the thiner detail carvings (teeth) from impact, but easy to glue back together. Be sure to paint the foam well. Spray (polyurethane) foam does NOT do well in UV (sunlight) and will become brittle. A good exterior paint base coat, and then detail over it will prevent most UV degradation. I've repaired it with more spray foam or Gorilla Glue.
2017:









2020:


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Of course now that all my supplies have arrived to make my own foam pumpkins the hobby stores finally have their pumpkins on sale:
















I really like the large one but not for $175. I did purchase several of the white one's, oh do I have plans for you...


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

$175! Holy cow!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Ridiculous price from a big piece of foam!


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Therewolf said:


> Ridiculous price from a big piece of foam!


I agree that's why I only spent about $21 each for the smaller one's. I was using about $18+ in materials to make similar sized one's from spray foam so I figured it was worth the investment.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

It is probably solid white styrofoam, not even the nice and dense funkin type foam. $175 is nuts!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

I’m in the process of building a jack o lantern that was supposed to be knee high but got completely out of hand and is up to my hip without a stem currently. It took an entire sheet of 2” thick foam plus some and is still way cheaper than that. My largest Funkin wasn’t even that much!

I don’t remember how much the sheet was because if I pretend like I don’t know, it’s harder to keep track of what this hobby costs!


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Daphne said:


> I’m in the process of building a jack o lantern that was supposed to be knee high but got completely out of hand and is up to my hip without a stem currently. It took an entire sheet of 2” thick foam plus some and is still way cheaper than that. My largest Funkin wasn’t even that much!
> 
> I don’t remember how much the sheet was because if I pretend like I don’t know, it’s harder to keep track of what this hobby costs!


Did you buy it this year or 2 years ago? That's the difference between $5 or $50, LOL. I would love to see build pics of this pumpkin, though. It sounds awesome and I am wondering how you put it together. Massive prop construction is always inspiring.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Engineerchic said:


> It is probably solid white styrofoam, not even the nice and dense funkin type foam. $175 is nuts!


Yea I had my suspicions so I predrilled a hole; sure enough it was a thin resin shell over about 1” thick stryofoam with a compressed wood pulp core – really strange. I purchased it from Hobby Lobby which previously sold Funkins before switching to their own Ashland brand a few years back. I don’t know what they did this year as the pumpkins look almost identical to the hollow foam pumpkins they use to sell. I’ll try Michaels when they get their stock in. I should have known better than to switch from my steadfast and reliable Michael’s pumpkins. If it was good enough for Pumpkinrot it should be good enough for me.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Engineerchic, I bought the foam sheet about a month or so ago. It was not cheap. It also wouldn’t fit in our SUV so my husband and I used the cart corral like a table and cut it down in the parking lot. No one paid any attention to us so apparently we weren’t the first to set up an impromptu shop there ha ha. 
I started with a large rectangular styrofoam cooler and started attaching panels all around it then started shaping it. I kept adding more panels so it didn’t look like a big box. The back (with the cooler lid) is removable. It will have a fan in the bottom inside a base, that I still have to start, for the fire effect. It’s super rough and there is still tons to do with the broken glass LED eyes, stem, face sculpting buildup, removable “fire insert”, base, blah blah blah but here is where it is currently.


----------



## Engineerchic (Sep 6, 2017)

Daphne said:


> Engineerchic, I bought the foam sheet about a month or so ago. It was not cheap. It also wouldn’t fit in our SUV so my husband and I used the cart corral like a table and cut it down in the parking lot. No one paid any attention to us so apparently we weren’t the first to set up an impromptu shop there ha ha.
> I started with a large rectangular styrofoam cooler and started attaching panels all around it then started shaping it. I kept adding more panels so it didn’t look like a big box. The back (with the cooler lid) is removable. It will have a fan in the bottom inside a base, that I still have to start, for the fire effect. It’s super rough and there is still tons to do with the broken glass LED eyes, stem, face sculpting buildup, removable “fire insert”, base, blah blah blah but here is where it is currently.


Using a cooler as a base is brilliant! We bought several foam sheets once and trailering them home was not fun, they weigh so little the trailer bounced around like it was empty. It is like a freaking SAIL so we had it lashed down pretty hard. 

We have been toying with how to build a fake fire with our neighbor, if you find a fan that works well please post about it. I am half tempted to hack a plug in leaf blower and pipe the air in, lol.


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

This is what I’m doing to create the fire. The fan came from Target and can be rotated and locked shooting straight up. I made a prototype to validate the effect would work and while I haven’t tried it in the pumpkin, the prototype was killer. The satin will be attached to a frame that hooks to the fan and goes inside and the pumpkin will only be a container, I don’t trust the foam to support any weight. I have a couple of LEDs (red and orange) that I got ages ago from Minions Web that are incredibly vibrant. Thinking I could make a spotlight like Stiltbeast, I ordered a bunch of orange LEDs and put them together to try to create one and it did not hold a candle to the one I already had. Sadly, I don’t know why anyone doesn’t sell lights that are that bright. It was years ago when I bought them. But I digress.

Trust me, I have tried a multitude of options to create a fire effect and the one in that link is the only one that was convincing or looked cool. All credit goes to the originators on the fire, I only came up with the idea to shrink it and stick it in a pumpkin ha ha!


----------

